# Capsules question



## tonyt (Aug 25, 2010)

I have noticed in some of the celebratory bottling day posts that often y'all capsule all of your bottles right after corking. Being thrifty, I only add capsules to bottles I take out of the house or give as gifts. Makes it easy to see if a cork is leaking or popping out. So is there a reason to capsule all bottles?


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 25, 2010)

Purely presentation!


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 25, 2010)

ibglowin said:


> Purely presentation!...



...and Identfication. If you have large wine racks and tag one of your bottles its easy to quickly see just how many other ones you have if you don't put like colors together. If you look at ibglowin pictures he posted of several wine cellars you'll see how they stand out. For the .05 -.10 cents a piece you pay for them its worth it to me.


----------



## tonyt (Aug 25, 2010)

runningwolf said:


> ibglowin said:
> 
> 
> > Purely presentation!...
> ...



Yes, very good point. And if we quit drinking it so fast I might even build up a proper inventory.


----------



## Tom (Aug 25, 2010)

It's like ..Dress to IMPRESS !


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 25, 2010)

50% of selling a bottle of wine is presentation!


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 25, 2010)

on the other hand....i intensely dislike their appearance  ....as they say in one movie...'just so you know'.....


----------



## tonyt (Aug 25, 2010)

Does anyone do the sealing wax?


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 25, 2010)

i did it for awhile...gives you a timeless look...a certain patina of a bygone era...i like it over them capsules


----------



## tonyt (Aug 25, 2010)

Al Fulchino said:


> i did it for awhile...gives you a timeless look...a certain patina of a bygone era...i like it over them capsules



Does anyone have any pictures and how to's on the wax? Do you just put a drip in the cork or let it drip down the neck a bit?


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 25, 2010)

ttortorice said:


> Does anyone do wax?




....i intensely dislike their appearance  ....as they say in one movie...'just so you know'.....  I really do prefer capsules besides unlike Father Al's my bottles are already smooth not needing waxed!


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 26, 2010)

thats all i did...dip in briefly and give a quick spin to keep even

___

Dan....no comment


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 26, 2010)

OK no comment from me, Brother Mike.....


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 26, 2010)

Hehehehehehe........


----------

